# Ray A Rottin's Paper Mache links



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great tutorials, Ray!! Very humorous too. I started doing the cheapo blucky skeleton modification of yours a few days ago. It's less than half finished, but already looks ten times better. Thanks for all the useful info.


----------

